
Validate Bitcoin, Ethereum, Litecoin and other popular cryptocurrency addresses - k4m4
https://github.com/k4m4/cryptaddress-validator
======
nemo1618
Should put a disclaimer in the README that this package doesn't validate
checksums. Doesn't make it useless, just something to be aware of before
deciding to use it. For example, if you want to ensure that a user entered a
valid Bitcoin address, validating the checksum goes a lot further than a
simple regex.

~~~
knocte
Exactly. A bit surprising that such a rudimentary lib reaches HN frontpage...

~~~
cheeze
Agreed. This library is literally a collection of regexes.

------
tyrick
The bitcoin test coverage is thin. Can it validate legacy multisig? Segwit?
Bech32?

------
latchkey
I just want to know why the author dropped the 'o'.

------
NamPNQ
It does not have enough check

------
someguysguy
doesnt support cashaddr?

